# Static Noise From Microphone



## Microsoft678 (Mar 18, 2012)

I recently bought this new mic and when I got it I was pretty happy.Now im not so happy because I tested it out and it turns out there is this little crackle and fizz that I hear in the background when I test it or record audio.I was really hoping to use my new headset that I bought.I tried a bunch of things I got help from a some tips but they didn't fix it.Please help me I want to get this fixed fast instead of waiting to get my sound card replaced or get my computer opened.Please help me any tip,idea or suggestion tell me I will appreciate it.I don't know what else to try and I feel like this :banghead:.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Typical causes are the drivers, faulty/low quality mic, or faulty audio chipset (or the connectors/cabling connected to the audio chipset). It's very unlikely to be a configuration issue, so you won't get a simple fix like "uncheck this option".

If it's a USB device, then reinstall/update the mic drivers. If it uses standard 3.5mm jacks, then reinstall/update the audio drivers. Test the mic on another PC. Test a known GOOD mic on the PC .


----------



## Microsoft678 (Mar 18, 2012)

First of all thanks for replying Dogg because I have been helpless.2nd of all I already did try this on another computer and reinstalled the audio drivers.It worked without that static on the other computer but my problem is why not on this computer.Can you give me some other information to try/test.

Thanks


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Microsoft678 :wave:

Have you muted all the unused channels in the audio-mixer? Another source could be loose or dirty contacts in the sockets or connections (unfortunately harder to trace too :sigh. Is there any difference between front and rear-panel mic-sockets?


----------



## Microsoft678 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have tried to mute the unused channels in the audio mixer and it did not work I heard the same and for some reason I can only connect through my rear panel socket not my front.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That narrows the fault down to either faulty front-sockets or their wiring (or as dogg says, a faulty chip-set). Although it means opening the PC-case, the next step is to examine the wiring from the front-sockets to the motherboard. Hopefully, it might be something as simple as a loose connector to the mobo, but it could also be trapped/pinched wiring somewhere (though unlikely, unless the PC has been opened recently) or a faulty front mic-socket.

What make and model PC do you have? If custom/home-built, what make/model motherboard does it have?


----------



## Microsoft678 (Mar 18, 2012)

My Make is Intel but im not sure what my model is


----------



## Microsoft678 (Mar 18, 2012)

will what you're trying to do still work and also can you please tell me how to find the model of my pc because I don't know.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Somewhere on the back of the case should be a label/sticker, with the manufacturer's name (i.e. HP, Dell, Sony), along with the model-number.

Once we have that, we can check the online manual and see exactly what we're working with and where :wink:


----------



## Microsoft678 (Mar 18, 2012)

1st I just want to say thanks for helping me so far and im glad I have somebody who is going to help me with my problem.2nd my model number is D945PSN_


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, Intel is the make of the motherboard, not the PC itself - Is there a company-name on the front of the case, or stamped on a side-panel?

It's a bit of a remote possibility, but take a look at the end of the mic-plug, where the metal connector/pin goes into the plastic, and see if there's any plastic 'swarf' (thin plastic waste left over from the moulding; it's normally trimmed off, but some get through) - If there is any, simply trim it off with a sharp knife. 

Also, check that the 2 plastic halves are aligned and have a smooth face, where the metal enters the plastic. Also, with the mic plugged in and the PC on, try to wobble the mic-plug around in the socket, listening carefully for any louder crackling/static noises, that would indicate a faulty mic-socket.

(I had a set of speakers that had a lump of plastic that hasn't been trimmed, it was less than 1mm thick, but it was enough to stop the plug sitting in the socket properly and making the connections. When I tested them on another PC, the plastic squashed up and worked perfectly for approx 5-10 minutes, then the plastic pushed the plug out just far enough to lose 1 channel's connection. I got splinters in my fingertips, from scratching my head over that problem :grin


----------



## Microsoft678 (Mar 18, 2012)

I checked to see if there was plastic but there wasn't also I tried wobbling the mic plug but there was only a tiny little thing change also I saw what the make is and I think the maker is Antec possibly.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Ahah! Antec make PC-cases amongst other things, so it appears you have a home/custom-built PC.

It seems that the rear mic-socket itself (or the circuitry related to it) is faulty, with no easy way to repair it. There's a quick check to try and get the front mic-socket working, but you'll need to open the case to check the wiring, where it connects to the motherboard.

If you look at the rear panel on the PC, you should see 2 flanges where the side-panels fold over the rear panel. Somewhere down the flanges, there should be 2 or 3 cross-headed screws, you need to open the right-hand panel to show the motherboard and all the components.

Remove the screws (put them somewhere safe :wink, then slide the panel back a short distance, it should then either start to fall away from the top, or open out from the back. It might be a bit fiddly but whatever you do, don't force anything (it's harder to describe in words than to do :laugh.

Once the case is open and you can see the internal gubbins, you'll need to refer to the motherboard manual; you can find it *here*, on the manufacturer's web-site (.PDF format).

*NOTE:* - Unless you have access to another PC, you'll most likely need to have the PC running, so you can check between the manual and the insides, that's fine but don't actually connect anything until the PC is powered down again.

If you look on page 11 of the manual, you should see a diagram of the motherboard (the pic shows the mounting holes), along the top edge you'll see the mounting-points with arrows pointing at them. Just below the 2nd arrow from the left, you'll see a yellow block showing 5 pairs of connections (one 'block' only has 1 connection), that's where the front audio sockets connect to the motherboard. In reality inside the case, the socket should be just along from where all the rear sockets are (where the speakers, monitor and other peripherals connect).

Once you've found the correct connectors (usually just metal pins sticking out of the board) check that all the pins have wires leading off to the front of the case. The wires might have a plastic plug that sits over the pins, or each wire might just have a sleeve that slides over each pin.

If any wires aren't connected and just hanging loose, you'll need to power-down the PC and connect them to the pins. Antec is a good case-maker, so each wire should have a little tag with what they do printed on it.

If all the wires are connected correctly, then it would appear the audio-circuitry is faulty. The cheapest way round it is to buy another sound-card and use that instead.


----------



## Microsoft678 (Mar 18, 2012)

I think it is the audio circuitry because I tried the microphone on another computer and it worked fine do I need to buy the one that you put inside the computer or the one that is plugged in through usb.Will both work the same?I want to know because it would be easier for me if I bought the usb one.If so I was thinking of buying this one. Amazon.com: Syba SD-CM-UAUD USB Stereo Audio Adapter, C-Media Chipset, RoHS: Computers & Accessories


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, the microphone is OK, it's the sockets that are faulty - The front one might be repairable though, depending on whether the wiring's OK.

That USB unit looks ok, but there seems to be mixed reviews about it, also the quality won't be as good as an internal card.


----------



## Microsoft678 (Mar 18, 2012)

So in smaller words I could get the usb sound card but it won't be as good as a internal card.Well if the front is repairable then I think I can get somebody to fix it because I know a person who could.Good to know at least that it is not the microphone.If I get a internal sound card to replace my current one which would you think is pretty good but could it not be expensive.I am trying to say good price and also good quality.


----------



## Microsoft678 (Mar 18, 2012)

By the way if you want to check out my microphone so you can have better understanding of it here's the link Amazon.com: Universal PC/Stereo Gaming Headset - Yapster TM-YB100A – Black: Video Games


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It depends on your budget, but I've been very happy with the '*Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio*' card.

There's no guarantee that the front-audio can be repaired, it's just a bit of a long-shot that the wires have somehow worked loose from their connectors - It's worth having your pal check for you though, it might just save you the cost of a new sound-card.


----------

